# prune juice-it worked-now lots gas-got to work at 1



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had to drink some prune juice the other evening cause it usually helps me go, and I really needed to(I am both C and D and just go alot on a good day)It worked and I was able to go, yesterday and again today (this am) but the prune juice tends to give me lots of gas for a few days. I am bloated and definately have gas throughout my entire stomach. I can feel it move but I am not able to pass any more of it. I did pass some this am. You can also hear it rumble around sometimes. I have to be at work today at 1. I am freaked out that I will pass the gas at work (I would just die and I work for a DR and am with patients in a room so I can't just slip out to pass it in the restroom.) At the very least I'll have stomach pains but I will be able to deal with that ok. I don't dare eat anything cause though it might actually absorb some of the gas and make me feel better, quite possibly it could start something else, which could take hours of back and forth trips to the bathroom. I apologize for going on so , I will get through the afternoon ok I am sure. I guess I am just venting, and venting, and venting cause I'm mad that I have to think about this gosh darned (you all know what I mean) IBS everyday.







------------------Nancy


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I know what you mean! The last time I tried prune juice I had the worse gas and it was so foul smelling. I couldn't even stand to be around myself. I figured out that there was something else I ate that day that also added to it but I'll be darned if I can remember. You might try having some charcoal tablets on hand. They help a little. Could you maybe call in sick so you won't offend anyone? ------------------IBS-C type


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

If I'm lucky on my worst days phayzyme (simethecone) works wonders. On other days it does nothing. I feel for you.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for your replies. I made it through work ok, actually after I was there a bit things really quieted down and I felt better, which often happens to me, its like my gut turns off when I'm at work. I have to work again tommorrow morning (means I have to get up super early)and right now I don't feel really anxious about it (which is good). I just had some toast which helps absorb the gas, hopefully tomorrow I will be able to pass it in the time I set aside when I get up. I take phazyme too and find that it helps. Never tried charcol. I don't know how people work full time with IBS, I have a hard enough time part time. Thanks again







------------------Nancy


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm glad you made it through okay. I too find that if I'm busy and my mind is on something else that my symptoms aren't as bad. Like anything, the more we focus on it the worse it is.------------------IBS-C type


----------

